# Watson Mill Park



## mwindom (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone have any advise on Watson Mill Bridge Park?  Taking 4 kids under 7, so not looking for pristine, heaven on earth, back country type stuff.  Just advise on campsite locations (are they close to the water) and  is there any fish in the river or creeks.

Thanks.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 25, 2008)

I drove through there the other day and as every place else, the water is way down.  Might be some good fishing above the dam for the kids.  There is also a play area and paddle boats for them.  The lots were not right on the water but fairly close.  If you have a large motor home there are only a few lots that you could use, but more then likely most of the lots will be vacant anyway.  Not too many campers when I went by.  The kids might like playing on the rocks in the water, always lots of fun.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 25, 2008)

If I were you...........

Take them to a different state park !!


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 25, 2008)

Todd, I've never camped there but was considering it as it is so close.  Any particular thing that's bad about it?


----------



## Todd E (Sep 25, 2008)

We live fairly close. The Mrs takes our daughter and our boxer over there for trail walks. I've been in the campground twice visiting friends. 

We are all different in regards to likes and dislikes in regards to camping. Right now the water is down really bad. What water is there is standing and nasty. The campground is off to itself. There was just nothing nice about the campsites. Just no room for kids play in the campground. Playing on the rocks is very dangerous. I have a scar within my eyebrow from where I fell and busted my forehead. 

If you wanted to just go and sit under the awning of the camper.....it would be fair. Like I said, the campsites did not impress me at all.............
they are not close to anything. Good walk or drive. Fishing is in a creek. No lake...that I know of.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 26, 2008)

If your looking for a good state park for kids, try victoria Bryant,
they have a fishing pond, several playgrounds, sites are vary large and level, hiking trails, tractor rides on weekends (tractor pulling wagon) very clean park.


----------



## mwindom (Sep 26, 2008)

*thanks for the feedback on Watson Mill*

didn't think about the water being so low....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 26, 2008)

Richard B. Russell state park has on the water campsites, and good amenities.  Lake Russell isn't down much.  Reasonably nice beach and swimming area.  Off the main lake, so you don't have to worry about boats.  Canoe rentals.

It's about 30 minutes past Watson Mill.


----------



## NickW (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pioneer Camping is the BEST!*

Went to Watson Mill 2 weeks ago and it was one of the best campsites I have used in years. I signed up for the Pioneer Campsite, number 1. You only have water from a spigot and you have to carry down (and up) your equipment, yet it is right on the creek and is very large. I tell you folks, for 30 dollars a night it is worth it. I will definitely be back.

By the way, about midnight we were sitting around the fire and heard a very loud GRUNT off in the woods maybe 40 yards away. I believe it was a bear, but could have been a large hog. it put us back in the tents.


----------

